# Newbie to case transfer



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi. Basically I wanna transfer this computer I have at the moment to my other case. But I don't have a clue how. All the little connectors and wires and stupid things, I don't have a clue what it all is or where it goes...so, any advice?


----------



## pt (Oct 27, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Hi. Basically I wanna transfer this computer I have at the moment to my other case. But I don't have a clue how. All the little connectors and wires and stupid things, I don't have a clue what it all is or where it goes...so, any advice?



get a screw driver and star having fun  
take a pic before taking it appart


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol noob


----------



## Agility (Oct 27, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Lol noob



evil geezer. read your motherboard mobo then. its really very hard and long to explain which plug what and what. As there's so many cables to name.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Motherboard has no manual. And I Can't "Have Fun" becase my sister's coursework is on here. I need to do it within a day, not a week.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

What I did (when I modded my case). I marked the cables with numbers so I would know where they went (you should draw a lil diagram or take a picture showing you where the cables go).  
 someone here could make you a perfect step by step process, but heres what I would do.

1- remove cpu cooler and pci/agp cards.
2- unplug and make cables with masking tape or other markable tape, and draw a diagram as you do this.
3- remove hd, psu, and dvd elc.
4- try finding where all the screws are holding your motherboard and start unsrewing them. (I lossened them up and took out opposite screw from each other at a time).

Your motherboard make be kinda stuck/glued to the pegs behind it, from being pressed together for so long I had all my screws out (checked over many times) and my motherboard was stuck on fairly tight like it was glued on so be extremely carful and do not bend it very much.
 Im not sure on how to set up your new case to fit your motherboard into but it should have a manual with the new case or your mobo manual should help maybe aswell.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Go to the motherboards website, look for your board in suppport, download the PDF manual over your motherboard.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Not on their website.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Chewy said:


> What I did (when I modded my case). I marked the cables with numbers so I would know where they went (you should draw a lil diagram or take a picture showing you where the cables go).
> someone here could make you a perfect step by step process, but heres what I would do.
> 
> 1- remove cpu cooler and pci/agp cards.
> ...



Thanks for that, but I lack the confidence to just get straight down to it. And my stupid f*cking sister...urgh...why can't she PISS OFF AND USE HER OWN PC FOR ONCE.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

find and match the where the screws were on your old case.

Its good that you lack the confidence it will make you more carful


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

I might just pay someone else to do it. TRUST ME, if it weren't for my sister whining on about if I can't do it so she can't do her work, I'd start RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Not on their website.


Yes it is
Look in discontinued give me the modal number and I'll find it for you.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

ASUS P5LP-LE. Custom built for HP. You won't find it...


----------



## Agility (Oct 27, 2006)

Its standard ATX right? Ummm.... jus find the holes of your motherboard and then screw those screws into the casing. Something liek that....


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00379422


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. I wish. Micro-ATX mate.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...docname=c00714556&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3668&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

Just make sure you got no stadic shock in ya, if you run into a prob removing somthing (eg.mobo). fall back if it gets on your nerves or just cancel it and put everything back together, it will build up your confidence/experience even if you get stuck.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link DaMulta. No manual though  Why did HP f*ck me over so badly...I've had to rebuild this thing from the ground up. Almost finished, just need a new motherboard.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Which one is it?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Lithium


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

The bottom right is the power button, you could find it with a scew driver.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

BUT if you havent pulled it yet, use a meter to fin out which lead goes where.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry? Come again?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

have you pulled the cable yet? Look where they go, and what they hook up too.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm not pulling any cables...my sister is still here, she'll go mental if I try and transfer the case.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought thats what she wants you to do


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

No. She thinks I'm a loser because I like PC's too much. She moans everytime I change something or put something else in...she won't shut the fuck up. I just wish she'd move out and piss off and leave me alone.


----------



## pt (Oct 27, 2006)

Casheti said:


> No. She thinks I'm a loser because I like PC's too much. She moans everytime I change something or put something else in...she won't shut the fuck up. I just wish she'd move out and piss off and leave me alone.



http://www.oz-q.com/humour/duct tape.jpg
one more in the mouth and that's it


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

lol....wtf!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

Omg Fu#%##%god Lol


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol thats mad funny.
Dude grow some balls and just tranfer that stuff.
Who cares its your computer not hers.
If everything is lost it just shows her that she should use her own for now on.

Or just put her stuff on a cd and get cracking on the project.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

bruins004 said:


> Lol thats mad funny.
> Dude grow some balls and just tranfer that stuff.
> Who cares its your computer not hers.
> If everything is lost it just shows her that she should use her own for now on.
> ...



I'm not a twat. I'm not just gonna go ahead and do it if she says no. I respect people, even though I do hate her. 

Who doesn't hate their brothers and sisters?


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Is this your computer?
Didnt you say she had her own computer?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

She does, but all her coursework is on this one.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

back up her stuff then


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

I already said that but he doesnt want to do it...
So why bother starting the thread then...................................


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 27, 2006)

And hes almost a power user


----------



## Casheti (Oct 27, 2006)

I will do the transfer next week. Thanks for the help.


----------

